# Anyone want to share a squirrel recipe?



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Barbecued Squirrel *

Put some slices of fat bacon in an oven. Lay the squirrels on top of them and
lay two slices of bacon on the top. Put them in the oven and let them cook until done.Lay them on a dish and set near the fire. Take out the bacon, sprinkle one spoonful of flour in the gravy and let it brown. Then pour in one teacup of water, one tablespoonful of butter and ketchup. Let it cool, then pour it over the squirrel.

(from Housekeeping in Old Virginia, 1879)

*Fried Squirrel and Gravy*

1 Squirrel; cut into 7 pieces
1 c Flour; seasoned with
1/2 ts Each salt and pepper
1/2 c Crisco; for frying
Milk; for gravy

Put seasoned flour into small paper bag. Put squirrel, one or two
pieces at a time into bag and shake to coat with flour. Meanwhile melt
Crisco in cast-iron skillet. Put squirrel pieces into pan and brown on
both sides. Reduce heat, cover skillet, and cook for about 20 minutes,
or until done. Pour off about half the fat. Stir in flour from the bag
until you have a very thin roux, or put about 2 Tbs. of the flour into
a jar with a tight-fitting lid and add milk, then put on the lid and
shake until the flour is dissolved and all the lumps have gone. Make
sure you scrape up all the brown bits from the bottom of the pan. Add
milk, stirring, and bring to a boil. If the gravy is too thick, add
more milk. If it is too thin add more flour and milk mixture and
reheat to a boil.

*Squirrel Pie*

1 pie shell, unbaked
2 squirrels, skinned, cleaned, cut in
pieces
3 tbs. butter
1 onion, chopped
2 Tbs. fresh parsely, chopped
Flour
Dash of tabasco sauce

Place meat pieces in a kettle or larger saucepan and just cover with
water. Add a teaspoon of salt and 1/8 tablespoon pepper. Cover kettle
and cook over low heat until meat is tender. Drain off liquid and set
aside. Remove meat from bones. Discard bones. In a large skillet melt
butter and lightly fry onions. Stir in parsely. Measure the liquid
drained from kettle. For each cup of the reserved liquid add 1 1/2
tablespoon of flour to skillet mixure. Add a tablespoon at a time and
mix well. Add the reserved liquid slowly, stirring constantly. Bring
to a boil. Add tabasco sauce. Drop meat pieces into boiling mixture.
Pour entire mixture into pie shell and bake at 425 degree for 15
minutes.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Fried Squirrel and Gravy!:2thumb:That's the way we like it.  but the BBQ sounds good also.


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

All of them sound good


----------



## cruelhandchris (Feb 9, 2010)

holy crap the fried squirrel and gravy sounds soooo good!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*squirrel or rabbit*

The good thing is, you can use these recipes for rabbit, either one fried with gravy and biscuits, add some fried taters... beats a 'combo # 1' any day! Some folks just don't know what they're missing eating out all the time.


----------



## JCfans (Jan 14, 2009)

Man that sounds good. I haven't had squirrel fried since I was a kid. Usually I just throw a few limb chickens into the pressure cooker for about 20 mins let cool and shred meat off of the bone add BBQ sauce and make BBQ squirrel samich. I am definatly gonna have to fry some up though.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

JCfans said:


> Man that sounds good. I haven't had squirrel fried since I was a kid. Usually I just throw a few limb chickens into the pressure cooker for about 20 mins let cool and shred meat off of the bone add BBQ sauce and make BBQ squirrel samich. I am definatly gonna have to fry some up though.


That sandwich sounds great.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I love tree rat, my mammaw use to fix them every week end, i was the only one that she would share the head with. Creamy nutty tree rat brain,s. Don,t knock it till ya tried it. Andrew zimmerern is a woo tang, been eating treerat, possum,**** and muskrat for years. All those recipes will work great with them. :2thumb: Come on try it you will like it. I forgot kiddies don,t waste protein.


----------



## bassmasterskip (Apr 10, 2010)

*Eating Squirrel*

Seems the critters up north are bigger than down here in the south at least deer, bear and for the topic squirrel. We use to go squirrel hunting every weekend and would divide our bounty into two sizes and that was large and small. The small squirrels we would use in homemade spaghetti sauce as it was way better than meatballs. Sometimes if we had a good hunt we would even make squirrel sausage. Just substitute the sausage for the meat product. 
For the biggins we would skin them and stuff them with stuffing and pop them in the oven like a turkey. Put a couple on the table and it was a great dinner with some carrots and potatoes


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

"Shake -n-Bake" for chicken or pork. Good for rabbit too.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lotsa times we'll toss em on the grill an towards the end give em a good coat a brown sugar bbq sauce. Quick an easy.

Other times they get either fried er cooked over the fire an a nice gravy an some mash taters ta go with em.

They also make a good stew. Ain't got no recipes, it change ever time we cook em cause it really depends on what we got on hand when the meat shows up!

Tastey most anyway ya cook em up, specially ifin yer hungry!

Nice recipes though.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

We always coated ours with flour and fried them to a golden brown. Then added about a cup of water and covered on low heat for about 20 to 30 minutes. The meat literally falls off the bones and there is a fine mix there for gravy as well. Add some mashed potatoes and now I am hungry.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wide cast iron pan and good coals. 2 cleaned squirrels. Sear squirrels in hot pan remove squirrels add red wine and scrape up drippings in pan with spatula, add back squirrels pearl onion carrot and quartered Yukon gold potato with enough water to cover. Simmer till gravy thick and squirrel tender as pulled pork. You can thicken liquid with a little flour if needed. Serve with rice. Mmmmm.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have never tried breading them. 
Critters that small are hard enough already to separate meat from bone.

I've only used a crock pot.


----------

